# Tongue out Tuesday



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll start with Lucy. 
Feel free to add your own pictures.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Haha this is a good topic  I thought I *maybe* got a good picture of Kaylee hopping through the grass... This is what i got instead.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

the weirdo is sleeping


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Yup, as usual, Kaylee is in the Driver's seat! (She hates being in the car.)


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's a couple of throwbacks of Cash with his giant tongue hanging out!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mr. Ferguson


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Harlow


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Old Fengelina came to stop with us over the weekend, her humans don't let her on the sofa, but at 11 years old she can do what she wants at ours, so as I said "say Hi to your mum Fen" she stuck her tongue out


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> Old Fengelina came to stop with us over the weekend, her humans don't let her on the sofa, but at 11 years old she can do what she wants at ours, so as I said "say Hi to your mum Fen" she stuck her tongue out


Thats too funny.
Harlow is kinda a cheater at tongue out Tuesday.
With no front teeth, tongue out or drool can happen at anytime.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

silly Elvis didn't quite get the gist...he thought it was "ginger love time"


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny will lick Cash for hours and he loves it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I came across this one of my Sweet Pearl... couldn't leave her out.
I've always said she is my sons dog, however, she has lived with me for 6 yrs now. This is a photo taken when my son came over to take her for a ride
in her favorite truck... they kind of go together. ya think...
If I didn't know better... I would call that a rasberry...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well it was saturday not tuesday


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ranger getting in on Tongue out Tuesday.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> Ranger getting in on Tongue out Tuesday.


I think that you could become quite attached to this guy. How's June feel about him? Or is it that she isn't OK with any other dog?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the fab foursome


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We've had them both out together, both on leash. If June got a little closer for a sniff, he backs away from her. 
It's the only dog he has did this with. So I'm guessing she's not giving him good body language, though it's not very visible to me. I'll just have to take his word for it.

My husband is very smittened with him.
But he's not the one that has to be with him 24/7. Right now he can't be crated, or left alone in the house. I keep trying different things, and hoping we find what will work for him.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy tongue faces!!
Today is the the day, Zeke officially becomes my dog!!

That Ranger is a very handsome boy!! Hope he can get comfortable, and get over what ever his issues are.
I wonder if June knows she can easily intimidate him??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

YAY Zeke.
Ranger has every quality you would want in a dog. As long as he can be with you. But will panic, and becomes a hot mess if he can't get to you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Abbey's contribution.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ranger, and Abbey's version of tongue slightly out Tuesday


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this is what Elvis thinks of the guns on saturday


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine starting tongue out Tuesday a little early.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Any day is tongue out when these 2 play and I try to make them stop for a sec


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

A couple of tongue out pictures of Rafa in our hot weather


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

PhilipL said:


> A couple of tongue out pictures of Rafa in our hot weather


The second pic is CLASSIC......gotta love V's in open pastures. :grin


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nadia!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Another pic of Nadia! (Sorry don't know how to add picture to my original post).


----------

